
Pre-sale strategy - nhasib2078
Hey HN, we&#x27;re starting to think about pre-sales for a new product and would love to get suggestions&#x2F;insight from folks who have run successful pre-sales. We&#x27;ll be launching a hardware product.
======
ballenf
You might not get many responses because it doesn't look like a question.
Maybe resubmit with a question title prefaced by 'Ask HN:'. A little more info
re: the product or product market & target demo would be helpful maybe.

~~~
gus_massa
I think the min problem is that there is no information about the product.
Software or Hardware? For kids or adults? Cheap or expensive? ...

